# starting pay for local 3 ibew nyc apprentices



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

does anyone know the apprentice pay scale for local 3 ibew nyc 1st yr to 5th yr.i was in it back in 02 and can't remember what it was.also what is the min you need to pass the test that is coming up.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

The rates as of May 2007 are:
1st year 11 an hour
@nd


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

The rates are 11,13,15,17 and MIJ's are getting 20 an hour. there are know more %th year apps just MIJ's.


----------

